# Animal Welfare



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgWeb.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/animal-welfare-at-the-negotiating-table-naa-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How can I ensure my dairy products do not support that program? In bed with the devil. No good.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Ya know, we see more and more of this... and it's going nowhere good...

I think what will eventually happen is that this sort of garbage is going to force a lot of folks out... some folks are going to just say "to h3ll with it" and get out of it and do something else...

The rest will have to figure out how to deal with production problems and losses caused by this sort of meaningless stupidity that "the market wants"... and of course pass on what costs they can in the product they sell... which of course goes hand in hand with supply shortages and how many folks throw their hands up and throw in the towel...

Of course the consumer shopping in the store or going into the restaurant will feel the biggest pinch, and they'll complain bitterly and scream and whine about it... but of course, it's their gullibility in buying into all this bunk that led to the cost increases they'll whine about...

And frankly, they'll deserve every bit of it...

What I REALLY find amusing is this nonsense they're constantly harping on how we have to "double food production by 2050 to feed the world" while basically everybody and their dog is doing everything they possibly can to hobble agricultural production...

Later! OL JR


----------

